# معلومات حول الحوت التي يعتقد انه ابتلع النبي يونان؟



## اني بل (13 نوفمبر 2009)

اليوم جبت لكم معلومات عن الحوت الأزرق اضخم حوت على وجه الأرض 







الحوت هو أضخم حيوان يعيش على الكرة الأرضية، إذ يصل وزنه أحياناً إلى 150 طناً في بعض أنواع الحيتان الزرقاء، التي يتسع شريانها (الأورطي) لأن يزحف فيه رجل بالغ! 
تنتمي الحيتان حسب التصنيف العلمي إلى شعبة الثدييات المائية، فهي حيوانات وليست أسماكاً كما يظن البعض، وإن كانت تتخذ شكل الأسماك فذلك حتى تستطيع أن تسبح في الماء، وهي تفعل ذلك قريباً من السطح كي يتسنى لها أن تتنفس، إذ ان لها رئتين وليس خياشيم كما في معظم مخلوقات البحر المائية الأخرى.

ويعيش في بحار العالم ومحيطاته نحو مائة نوع من الحيتان، بعضها في طريقه إلى الانقراض نهائياً بسبب الصيد والتلوث، وبعضها الآخر مازال يكافح في سبيل البقاء، ويعمد في ذلك إلى الهرب بعيداً عن الإنسان في غياهب المحيطات الكبرى مثل الاطلنطي والهادي، ولكن الصيادين يتعقبون الحيتان في كل مكان طمعاً في لحومها ودهونها (وعنبرها) بالذات، فهذا المخلوق الوديع المسالم يذهب ضحية رائحته الزكية!
صديق الإنسان






وتنقسم الحيتان إلى قسمين ذوات الأسنان وعديمة الأسنان، وينتمى الدلفين (صديق الإنسان) إلى النوع الأول، حيث يضم فكه السفلي عدداً متغيراً من الأسنان المدببة يصل إلى 200 سن أحياناً، وهو من أكثر الحيوانات ذكاء وظرفاً على وجه الأرض، إذ يعمد إلى حمل الغرقى من البشر فوق ظهره حتى يصل بهم إلى بر الأمان، مما ينفي الصورة المرعبة عن الحيتان باعتبارها وحوشاً مخيفة تبتلع السفن والبشر، فهي تبدو كالوحوش لكنها في الواقع وديعة كالحملان. 
والطريف أن الحوت وليس الخفاش هو الأقرب إلى تقنية (الرادار) التي عرفها الإنسان، فالحيتان تطلق موجات صوتية بالغة القوة تحت الماء، تمكنها من التعرف على طريقها وتبين الحواجز التي تعترضها، كما أن الحيتان تستخدم هذه الموجات الصوتية في التفاهم فيما بينها، فهي بمثابة لغة من نوع ما للتخاطب والإشارة والتخدير والتزاوج أيضاً. 

الحوت الأزرق 
ومن أضخم أنواع الحيتان على الإطلاق، نوع من الحيتان عديمة الأسنان يعرف باسم (الحوت الأزرق) ويتميز هذا الحوت الأزرق بلون جلده الأزرق المائل الى الدكنة (أو اللون الرمادي) والمنقط بعدد من النقاط الأفتح قليلاً في اللون، وهو صاحب أضخم جثة لكائن حي عَمَرَ الأرض في القديم والحديث وأعلى نبرة صوت لكائن حي، ويصدر عن هذه النوعية من الحيتان أصوات عميقة ومدوية ذات ذبذبات منخفضة تنتشر إلى مسافات بعيدة في الوسط المائي مما يمكنها من الاتصال ببعضها بعضاً عبر مئات الأميال. 
يتراوح طول الحوت الأزرق البالغ بين 20 متراً، و33 متراً، أما وزنه فبين 90 طناً و180 طناً، ورأس هذا الحوت وحده ربع طول جسده، وجسمه الطويل يستدق في إتجاه الذنب وهذا الحوت العملاق يتميز بالهدوء الشديد، وبالحياء والخجل، وهو يسبح على سطح مياه البحار والمحيطات بسرعة تتراوح بين 20 كيلو متراساعة و50 كيلومتراساعة ويعيش في مجموعات صغيرة أو كبيرة ويتراوح عمر الفرد من أفراده بين 30 و80 سنة وأنثى الحوت الأزرق أكبر حجماً من الذكر، مما يعينها على حمل ورعاية صغارها. تبدأ الإناث من الحمل من سن 5 10 وتضع مولوداً واحداً كل 2 3 سنوات، بعد فترة حمل تطول من 10 إلى 12 شهراً. 
ومولود الحوت الأزرق يرضع من أمه أكثر من خمسين جالونا من اللبن في اليوم الواحد، ويزداد وزنه بمعدل عشرة أرطال في الساعة أي أكثر من 200 رطل في اليوم وذلك في أسابيعه الأولى وعند مولده يصل طول (طفل) الحوت الأزرق إلى سبعة أمتار.. ووزنه إلى طنين وبعد سنة من العمر يصل طوله إلى 18 متراً، وتواصل الأم إرضاع صغيرها ما بين 7 8 شهور وبحد أقصى لعام واحد ثم يفطم. 
الصيد الجائر ومن المؤسف أن شركات صيد الأسماك جارت على الحوت الأزرق طوال النصف الأول من القرن العشرين حتى كادت تفنيه، ويمثل صيده 90% من صناعة صيد الحيتان حتى وصل مجموع ما تم صيده في فصل واحد من فصول الصيد في عام 1931م أكثر من ثلاثين ألفاً من الحيتان الزرقاء فقط ونتيجة لذلك أخذت أعدادها في التناقص المستمر في مختلف البحار والمحيطات حتى أوشك هذا النوع العملاق على الانقراض.. وليس أدل على ذلك من أن الأعداد المتوقعة اليوم من هذا الحيوان العملاق لا تكاد تتعدى الأحد عشر ألفاً من أصل يزيد على المائتي ألف وذلك بفعل كل من الصيد الجائر والتلوث البيئي. ويعرف هذا النوع من الحيتان بأنه عديم الأسنان، وعوضاً عنها زوده الله  بعدد من الألواح القرنية التي تتكون من مادة تعرف باسم الكيراتين، ويتراوح عددها بين الثلاثمائة والأربعمائة لوح تعرف باسم (البالينات) وتتدلى من جانبي الفك العلوي، ويخرج من كل واحدة من تلك الألواح شعيرات دقيقة في نهاياتها الداخلية باتجاه اللسان، وهذه الألواح يبلغ طول الواحد منها أكثر من المتر ويتناقص إلى حوالي نصف المتر في اتجاه مقدمة الفم، ويتسع فم الحوت الأزرق ليحتوي 200 طن من الماء في الرشفة الواحدة. ويتميز جسم الحوت بنحو 50 70 طية تمتد من بداية الفك السفلي إلى منتصف أسفل الجسم (السُرة) لتساعد على الانتفاخ عند أخذ هذا الكم الهائل من مياه البحار والمحيطات، وما بها من مختلف صور الحياة الهائمة (الطافية) والسابحة، وفي مقدمتها صغار القشريات الشبيهة بالجمبري والتي تعرف باسم (كريل) وعند إغلاق الحوت الأزرق فمه فإن الماء يطرد من خلال ألواح البالينات التي تمسك بما كان فيها من كائنات حية في جهة اللسان من أجل ابتلاعه، ويخرج الماء الصافي من جانبي الفم لأن فمه عريض جداً ومسطح على هيئة حرف (U) وبداخله حافة وحيدة عند مقدمة الفم، وبذلك يمكن للفرد البالغ من الحيتان الزرقاء أن يأكل ما بين 46 أطنان من أحياء البحر الطافية في اليوم الواحد والتي يبلغ عددها في المتوسط أربعين مليوناً من الكائنات الحية. 
رحلة الشتاء والصيف والحيتان الزرقاء تمضي فصلي الخريف والشتاء في كل من المناطق المعتدلة وشبه الاستوائية حيث تتكاثر، وتنتقل في كل من الربيع والصيف إلى المناطق الباردة والقطبية حيث الوفرة في الغذاء الذي تحتاجه ولا أحد يعرف كيف تتوجه الحيتان في حياة البحار والمحيطات لمثل هذه المسافات الطويلة، وربما تستخدم في ذلك المجال المغناطيسي للأرض، أو الموجات الصوتية التي تحدثها في رسم خرائط طبوغرافية لقاع المحيط وتحديد المواقع عليها بدقة بالغة. 
وللحوت الأزرق منخاران في قمة الرأس يستخدمهما للتنفس فوق سطح الماء، ويندفع منهما الماء بشدة إلى أعلى لحوالي العشرة أمتار أثناء الزفير على هيئة النافورة، ويمكن أن يسمع صوت ذلك لعدة أميال. ولبعض الحيتان منخار واحد فقط، والعضلات القوية للحوت الأزرق التي أعطته اسمه العلمي خاصة عضلات زعانفه الذيلية تعينه على المناورة بجثته الهائلة إلى أعلى أو إلى أسفل وكائن بهذا الحجم العملاق لو عاش على الأرض لانسحق هيكله العظمى تحت وزنه الكبير، ومن هنا كانت حكمة الله البالغة في جعل الحيتان كائنات بحرية حتى يحملها ماء البحار والمحيطات، ولو قدر لكائن بهذا الحجم العملاق أن يحيا على اليابسة ما كان ممكناً له أن يجد على اليابسة طعاماً يكفيه. وكل شيء في الحوت الأزرق عملاق، فقلبه يزن 45 كيلو جراماً ويضخ (6400) كيلو جرام من الدم إلى مختلف أجزاء الجسم. 
وربما كان الحوت الذي سخره الله لابتلاع  النبي يونان من نوع الحوت الأزرق الذي كان يملأ بحار ومحيطات الأرض في العصور القديمة، فأصبح يونان هو (صاحب الحوت) وأصبح الحوت رمزاً للوداعة والسلام! 





على فكره انا كثير متعلقه بالحوت الأزرق و احبه و كمان رح اكتب مواضيع معلومات عنه أكثر مشكورين 





http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/حوت_أزرق​


----------



## kalimooo (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جو

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكــــــرا

معلومات جميله جدا

الرب معاكم​


----------



## just member (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا اكتير للمعلومات الجميلة
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## الأخت مايا (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يباركك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ارووجة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات حلوة
شكرا الك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## toty sefo (14 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرسى على المعلومات الجميله المفيده ربنا يبارك فى مجهودك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 نوفمبر 2009)

قلب الحوت الازرق  فى حجم عربية ملاكى

شكرا جوى على المعلومات المفيدة

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*واااااااااو كتير معلومات حلوة
أشكرك
*


----------



## nonogirl89 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ياااااااااااااااة عند سنة بيوصل طوله 18 متر
امال انا عندى كتيييييييييير وماحصلتش عشر طوله
شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------

